# RR Bridge Burns



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

There's a photo and short story at this link:

http://www.firehouse.com/news/11988299/minn-railroad-bridge-fire-ruled-accidental


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Back in the steam days this happened fairly often.

Embers from the stack or the firebox could get one
going.

Don


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, yeah, what a bummer, eh?


----------

